

Announcing Firebase Support For Java and Android - mayop100
https://www.firebase.com/blog/2013-07-02-firebase-java-android-sdk.html

======
arrowgunz
I am starting to like the progress of Firebase. Seems pretty promising. Good
job guys.

------
icpmacdo
I was looking at pricing on fire base and saw that you had a free option with
a peak of 100 free accounts. I think a good option to have is being able to
automatically upgrade the account if you are hitting the bigger connection
level. I don't think this would be a good default option but a great one for
some specific use cases.

~~~
jamest
[Firebase founder] Thanks for the suggestion! We'll chat with other users and
see if there is high demand for this.

~~~
icpmacdo
I love that its free for beta and there is a free tier so I am definitely
going to start experimenting with it.

------
kclay
I've been waiting on this day for some time..now maybe I can finish that
project I started at Startup Weekend

------
JanLaussmann
Go support would be really awesome.

